# Zombie 5k in Salt lake city UT



## Its..all..Hocus...Pocus (Aug 26, 2011)

For those of you near Salt lake city....Sign up for the zombie 5k. You can be human or zombie. Humans get a 2 min head start. Its gonna be awesome! 

http://www.undeadrace.com


----------

